# Offenes Battlenet vs. Battlenet



## XLarge TeaM (8. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen, wo lag nochmal der Unterschied zwischen den Optionen "Multiplayer 2" --> "offenes Battlenet" und "Battle.net" bei Diablo 2 ?


----------



## Gulwar (8. Juli 2008)

Der Unterschied liegt darin, das du beim offenen B-Net quasi einen Singlechar spielst, mit dem du dich nur einloggst, wenn du gerade Lust hast. Du kannst online spielen, mußt aber net.
Im geschlossenen B-Net kannst du den erstellten Charakter auch nur da spielen. Also ausschließlich online.
Ein Hin und Herschieben von Charakteren oder Ausrüstung ist nicht möglich


----------



## XLarge TeaM (8. Juli 2008)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die schnelle Info!


----------



## wellepat (8. Juli 2008)

außerdem kann man noch sagen im offnen sind die Cheater und im geschlossenen nicht (oder fast nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

